#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] XD~~新來的報到

## 軒轅．赤那

大家好阿~
我叫 軒轅．赤那
軒轅 四面八方 古今未來
赤那 成吉斯汗祖先的名子 意味著 "狼"
所以說簡單點就是軒轅狼啦~

發現PO錯版了....幫我移一下>"<

(迷之音 果然是同學口中的笨狼....)

----------


## 霸龍

新獸阿~歡迎
請隨意逛逛(0..0)/

----------


## 小龍

歡迎光臨，先生您要上幾樓(謎 : 你什麼時候變電梯小姐XD
來，這是我為新獸而泡的茶，來請慢用  :請用:

----------


## 楓狼

歡迎光臨狼之樂園^^~

感覺...名字好復古喔^^~

不過很有感覺

軒轅^^~有沒有興趣加入我們狼之樂園呢？？(伸爪+燦笑)

以下是我的MSN希望能加入喔

o2468100@hotmail.com

----------


## 秋楓

歡迎加入狼之樂園

你的名字感覺好有古人的味道

希望我們能做個朋友喔^  ^

----------


## ExD

歡迎~~歡迎呀

第一個想到的是....你有沒有玩過軒轅劍系列的阿@@?

還不錯玩耶^0^ 最喜歡"天之痕"了

扯到外面了=.= 到處逛逛吧!!

----------


## 修諾斯

> 歡迎光臨狼之樂園^^~
> 
> 感覺...名字好復古喔^^~
> 
> 不過很有感覺
> 
> 軒轅^^~有沒有興趣加入我們狼之樂園呢？？(伸爪+燦笑)
> 
> 以下是我的MSN希望能加入喔
> ...


小楓押...
應該是要邀請他加入萌獸軍團吧！(傻)
他已經在狼版了~(笑)

不過還是歡迎這位新獸來逛逛唷~！

----------

